# First IUI - What to expect? Exercise or flight issues?



## HuskyMomWI

We are going to be doing our first round of IUI with my next cycle while taking femara. I am super excited but also very nervous. Not quite sure what to expect and trying to avoid getting my hopes up. I have a slightly elevated FSH(15 on day 10) so hoping our chances are still good.

Does anyone know if you should avoid exercise or flying (airplane) shortly after IUI?

Anyone else have an elevated FSH and have success with IUI?

Anyone's significant other have issues doing their thing at the clinic for the IUI?:blush:


----------



## hollyw79

I had my IUI in January - and it worked- sadly I just miscarried- BUT I would personally take it easy a day or 2 after the IUI. You may not be up to it the day of the IUI- but I think jostling things around isn't a good idea. I chose to take it easy honestly. You don't need to be on bed rest- but I wouldn't be working out hard core. Something someone told me that always stuck with me " If you get a BFN- are you going to wish you had done something differently?? If the answer is YES, don't do it." I am a HUGE runner so it was realllllllllly hard for me not to- but I wanted the BFP more. I am not sure about flying- I would guess that is fine! Best of luck! The IUI was a breeze for me and I am an advocate!! :dust:


----------



## Flake-y

I don't think flying would be a problem, but I was told gentle exercise would be fine in the first couple of days, then no exercise after that, when implantation could be happening.

Good luck!!!


----------



## LS2011

I have my first IUI tomorrow. I went to an infertility support group last night and well known doctor was speaking he said that with IUI there are no restrictions because it is as if you are getting pregnant naturally--although he did say that he does tell people to avoid jostling movements such as running and jumping up and down and all that. As for IVF it is alot stricter.


----------



## seoj

The 2nd IUI worked for me and I have higher FSH levels (14) as well. My hubby also has a bit lower count and motility/morphology on the borderline. So our odds were pretty slim- we were told about 5%! So yea, pretty crazy it worked so quick. 

The only thing I read was to take it a bit easy on the exercise the week after the IUI. So I just walked or did light cardio. But since I've gotten back into my regular routine- not that it's anything too intense, lol, but I added light weights back in as well. 

I'm not aware of any issues with flying though. If you have ANY concerns, I would ask your FS. My clinic was great at answering questions, even when I would randomly call. 

Best of luck hun!!!!!


----------



## PR&TR13

31 and trying - wishing you the best of luck. I did exercise a few days after IUI, I think it was the only way I was able to keep sane during the 2 week wait but like others mentioned here I didn't do heavy weights or anything. Just cardio (jogging, biking and elliptical). I also flew 5 weeks preg. I had called the doc and he said everything would be fine and not to worry. 

Holly - I'm so sorry, I didn't know and really wanted to tell you that you are in my prayers.


----------



## hollyw79

PR&TR13~ thanks :hugs: It's been reaaaaaaaaaaally hard.. but I am trying to keep my chin up and hope for a HEALTHY BFP soon!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

thank you ladies for the advice!

Seoj - you give me hope :)
Hollyw79 - So sorry for your loss. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

I have a 10K scheduled the weekend that the IUI will probably fall so probably best to just avoid it. Wouldn't want to second guess it if things don't work out.


----------



## Swepakepa3

31andTrying: I am in your boat.... starting IUI with femara this cycle...wishing you the best of luck!! are you on 5mg of Femara?


----------



## LombardoCC1

I agree with the gentle exercising, keep it under control. I took in the past and had no problem flying, but stuck to riding a bike for exercise


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Swepakepa3 - I am set to take 7.5mg daily. I have slightly elevated FSH so maybe that is why it is higher.

Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck to you as well!!!


----------

